# Lift won't stay up



## Sean_Gorry (Sep 2, 2015)

I recently got a IH 955 (1979 5.1 Ltr). The problem I have is that once the lift arms are fully up, the lift lever goes back down and the arms go back down. This happens when the draft control is set correct to the manual (Tension). The only why I have of using the lift at the minute is by moving both levers at the same time. The lift arms are also very slow to go down with no load, even with the adjuster fully turned.

Could this be due to a bad filter and poor maintenance, or is their a bigger problem?

Any advice would be greatly apprecitated :santa:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Sean,

Merry Christmas to you and your family, and welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Ford tractors have friction discs that hold the levers in the position you set them. Your tractor must have a similar arrangement. Your discs are probably worn out, but you can try tightening the lever shaft nut to see if they tighten up.

The flow control valve controls the rate of descent of the lift. Try setting it on "fast" response.


----------

